# Sound problem using EasyCap USB 2.0 Video Grabber



## AussieTupp (Sep 29, 2010)

Hello

I'm a first-time user of this technology, and I'm having difficulty getting the sound happening. What I'm using is:

*Computer:* HP Compaq Presario CQ61 running Windows 7 Home Premium.
*Ulead Video Studio:* 10.0.0110.0 SE DVD
*VHS Player:* Sharp DVD/VCR/TV combination VT-51DV30

*Problem:*
I have everything connected up OK and can see the video on both the Sharp TV as well as the computer. When I get into the "Capture" area, I can see that I am indeed "capturing" the video, but when I play back, I haven't got sound on the computer version. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong. 

Can anyone help please?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Start with the obvious. Do you have the video AND audio cables connected into the EasyCap?


----------



## AussieTupp (Sep 29, 2010)

Hmmmm - obvious if you know what you're doing (and I don't!!).

I have red, white and yellow cables from the back of the output unit into the EasyCap thingie. Is that what you mean?


----------



## AussieTupp (Sep 29, 2010)

I really appreciate you taking the time to help me "Dogg". I thought a screen capture may be of some assistance .... you can find it here ....

If you think any others may help, let me know.

Cheers!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The red/white RCA cables are the audio (left/right). The yellow RCA is the composite video input. So, assuming the device is outputting audio, I'd suspect a configuration issue or a faulty EasyCap. Part of the EasyCap setup should have been to configure the audio, or at least I would expect it to be. Is there anything specific to audio in the user manual?


----------



## AussieTupp (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi Dogg ... thanks for all that info. It made me go back and have a really good look at the installation. I uninstalled and reinstalled and when I set it to install the drivers, it wanted me to download an NT SP3 pack (or similar - I should have written it down).

So-o-o-o, I suspect it may be that it has something to do with the fact that I purchased this software/device *before* I got this new computer. I had let it sit on the shelf for ages because I thought it would all be too hard.

Anyway, when I read the "Important Information" section of the instructions that came with it, it said to check the *Option* button on the *Capture Panel*, then check the *Video and Audio Capture Property setting*, then make a couple of choices which were quite easy and straightforward. However, for the "EasyCAP003 USB2.0 Video Grabber", which is what I have, it says to choose the *Audio Device* as the *Sound Card*. _I don't have that option!_ On mine, it's only internal, external mics. 

Also, on the front of the packaging, it says its for Windows XP and Windows Vista, and of course I have Windows 7.

Could it be that simple? Is there somewhere I could download the extra drivers, and if so, what drivers should I install. I'll double check the Corel website where I registered the product but couldn't at first glance see anything there.

Thanks again for persisting with me ... sorry I didn't get back to you earlier, but I was away all day yesterday.

Cheers ...


----------



## AussieTupp (Sep 29, 2010)

G'day again Dogg. 

I thought I might be able to help myself by finding and downloading a driver and after several hours of exploring mutliple options, ended up purchasing a thing called "Driver Boost" which identified the need for a USB 2086 driver (among other out-of-date drivers). So I purchased the product, then downloaded and installed the proper Windows 7 driver and guess what.

:4-dontkno Nuh uh. Didn't work. I still don't have the choice of a Sound Card as one of the Video/Audio Capture properties.

So-o-o-o-o, unless you can think of a simple fix, I think I may as well buy a *Windows 7 compatible* whole new thingie and start again. Cut my losses and run! :sigh:

Ah well. I await your answer in excited anticipation Oh Wise Guru! :wink:

Thanks.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Your only choices are "internal mics and external mics"?

For a Win7 driver, you would have to check the manufacturers website or try contacting their support. The Vista driver may work, but not always.


----------



## AussieTupp (Sep 29, 2010)

Sorry Dogg, should have put "etc.". The choices are:

1. Internal mic (IDT High Def)
2. External mic (IDT High Def)
3. Microphone (Bluetooth AVI audio)
4. Microphone (Bluetooth SCO audio)
5. Sterero mix (IDT High Definition)

Nothing about Sound Cards though.


----------

